# Age limit for free public transport for children?



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2008)

At what age are children no longer entitled to travel for free on public transport - [_Dublin_] bus, _Bus Eireann, Irish Rail, Luas/DART _etc.? I thought that it was 3 years old but can't seem to find anything on this on the various websites!

Update: oh - just found this about the _Luas_...


> *Free travel on Luas*
> 
> You may travel free on the Luas if you have a Free Travel Pass. Children under 3 travel free on the Luas but must be with an adult. Children aged 3-15 should pay the child fare.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2008)

Also just found  which conflicts with the information above about _Luas_!


> Remember children under 5 years travel free on public transport, and children aged between 5 and 15 pay child fares, generally half the adult fare.


Is it the general rule that children of non school going age can travel for free or something?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2008)

Talking to myself again... 

Just found [broken link removed] in relation to _Irish Rail_:


> *14. Children *
> 
> 14.1 Except as may be specified in the publications and notices of and applicable
> to Iarnród Éireann, *children under **five years of age may travel free of charge*
> ...


And [broken link removed] in relation to _Bus Eireann_:


> *Children*
> 
> Children under sixteen years of age are charged fares at such special child rates as may be specified from time to time. *One child under three years of age will be carried free* if accompanied by and in the charge of a fare-paying passenger, provided that the child does not occupy a seat to the exclusion of another passenger.


I'm surprised about the discrepancies here but I have the info I need now. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## gipimann (19 Jul 2008)

You're welcome - glad we were of service !


----------

